# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Проблемы с наличностью в Индии

## Katyayani

Дорогие паломники, собирающиеся в Индию в ближайшее время!

Спешу сообщить, что из-за обмена 500 и 1000 купюр в Маяпуре и Вриндаване (думаю, и везде) проблемы с наличными деньгами. Пункты обмена валют работают не каждый день и меняют только по 30 долларов (и надо очередь стоять), банкоматы надо сторожить, когда привезут деньги, потом очередь ждать, дают всего по 2 тыс на человека за один съем (а банк за каждый съем берет оплату, да вдобавок и многие банкоматы тоже).

С карточкой приезжать гиблое дело, берите лучше валюту и меняйте по дороге в столичных аэропортах (Дели и Калькутта). Не выходя из аэропорта есть круглосуточный обменник, там, думаю, легче всего поменять въезжающим иностранцам.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В аэропорту обычно весьма невыгодный курс...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В аэропорту обычно весьма невыгодный курс...


Когда я летал с 2003 по 2009, в аэропорту был самый выгодный курс. Возможно, всё уже изменилось.

----------


## Katyayani

А в других местах вообще большие проблемы с обменом... Многие попали в неприятную ситуацию, когда деньги привезли, но они вдруг обесценились. Подпольные бизнесмены меняют старую 1000 на новую за 100 рублей, минимум - за 60.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Разница курса доллара между делийским аэропортом и Майапуром была 2-3 рупии в прошлом году.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

На днях пролетал через аэропорт Дели и там в обменном пункте красовалась короткая надпись Out Of Cash (наличности нет). В Маяпуре меняют изредка по 30 долларов (2000 рупий). В Банкомате (когда есть наличность) можно снять с карточки не более 2000 рупий. Но во Вриндаване ситуация полегче и там в ИСККОН и в серебрянной лавке на Лой Базаре на днях меняли любую сумму, но по людоедскому курсу - 60 рупий за доллар.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Враджендра Кумар прабху, когда прогнозируется стабилизация ситуации? В Майапуре на территории ИСККОН меняют в Гаде?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В "Гаде" каждый день "завтраками" кормят. Да и когда меняют, всего по 30 долларов (2000 рупий). Я пока просто снимаю деньги из банкомата за воротами. Там тоже за один раз можно только 2000 рупий, но если очередь не большая или у охранника хорошее настроение, то можно два или три раза по 2000 рупий снять. Сейчас очереди уже значительно меньше. Похоже, что местное население немного набрало новых денег. Но когда наступит стабилизация в плане обмена валюты без жестких ограничений по суммам, толком никто не знает. Поэтому на фоне отсутсвия достоверной информации множатся разыне слухи про то, что скоро и старые сотки объявят вне закона. Короче говоря, мифы правят миром. Ничего не ясно. Нарендра Моди, якобы, просил пару месяцев на стабилизацию ситуации. Кто-то говорил, что после 15 января в оборот поступят новые 500 и 1000 купюры. Живем надеждой.

----------


## Fedora

спасибо, что предупредили. Тоже в ближайшем времени еду

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Уже три дня нет денег вообще ни в одном банкомате. Значит, скоро опять будут большие очереди.
Еще одна особенность обналички в Индии: в ИСККОН с каждой транзакции банкомат снимает по 200 рупий. Это вообще ни в какие ворота.
За воротами в банкоматах более по-божески. С карьы СБ за каждые 2000 рупий снимают по 100 рупий, с карты Альфа-банка всего по 3 рупии снимают. Делайте выводы с картой какого Банка лучше приезжать в Индию. Это не рекламная акция Альфа-банка, а просто факт. Про карты других банков не знаю.

----------


## Валентин

Ну и трэш,а то только и слышу о том как в Индии замечательно и все в экстазе.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, все в экстазе. Это правда... Для экстаза денег не надо.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Наконец в банкоматах внутри ИСККОН в Маяпуре с карточки начали выдавать по 10.000 рупий за раз. Но с обменом валюты проблемы сохраняются. Меняют не более 75 долларов в день.

----------


## Ruslana

Были конечно незначительные проблемы при обмене валюты но ничего справились. было непросто но все-таки решили проблему

----------

